# LOL check out the rules to this club



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

This president has a serious god complex.We were discussing this on another forum.check out some of the rules in this club.....
http://www.buckandboar.org/Rules.html


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow. Micro managing at it's best. I can't believe anyone would PAY to be in that.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't know if my lease has rules. I stay in state guidelines and don't hunt around anyone else.


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

I looked at three of the five deer galleries, yes, there are a few good ones, but not any better than here in nwf. actually look a little lighter. my guess is with 12k acres and memberships at 1250, must be alot of folks in that club. The PREZ may seem over the top, but I guess with a ton of folks over the years and EVERYBODY has a deer management opinion, it's probably best to state it up front, if you like-hunt here, if not-hunt elsewhere. I think some of the rules are too funny, DON'T LET THE WOMEN RUN WILD ON OUR CLUB!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

TatSoul said:


> This president has a serious god complex.We were discussing this on another forum.check out some of the rules in this club.....
> http://www.buckandboar.org/Rules.html


1 or 2 of the rules may be a little funny. I think the rules are no non sense. My dad was president of a 11,500 acre lease for 6 years. If you don't have rules upfront, it is a mess. No matter what u do somebody is going to gripe and whine about things. Apperantly something is good about it because it is a large chunk of land and he isn't have to beg for members. :whistling:


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> 1 or 2 of the rules may be a little funny. I think the rules are no non sense. My dad was president of a 11,500 acre lease for 6 years. If you don't have rules upfront, it is a mess. No matter what u do somebody is going to gripe and whine about things. Apperantly something is good about it because it is a large chunk of land and he isn't have to beg for members. :whistling:


\No anyone with due money can get signed up on the spot.:whistling:


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

I was told the best hunting clubs have the least amount of rules due the fact of having good members with common sense! I wonder what the fee is if you have to take shit in the woods in this club I didn't see a rule on that I would imagine you are limited to 2 shits in the woods a year the first 2 years but after 3 years you can purchase an addition 2 shits a year for 25$ per shit provided you shit at least 10 yards from the president favorite stand!!!!


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Interesting. Buck and Boar but no off season hunting for hogs.....hmmmmmm.... didn't realize there was an off season for hogs except on a WMA. I'd tell him to shove the dues and go for a booner in Kansas.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

TatSoul said:


> \No anyone with due money can get signed up on the spot.:whistling:


There is no way to reason with people that already know it all. Anybody that has ever run a lease of any size knows you have to make set rules or you have problems. So I will leave this thread alone and let the keyboard commandos take over :notworthy:


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> There is no way to reason with people that already know it all. Anybody that has ever run a lease of any size knows you have to make set rules or you have problems. So I will leave this thread alone and let the keyboard commandos take over :notworthy:


 my thought exactly!


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

T-REX said:


> I was told the best hunting clubs have the least amount of rules due the fact of having good members with common sense!


Never underestimate the power of the average human to disappoint.

We have rules for a water pistol fight on our events for instance! There didn't used to be a rule sheet, but each time something daft happens, you had to add a rule. There are now 12 rules for a water pistol fight lol.

(Don't spray people with a camera, Don't open car doors and spray the occupants, Don't spray members of the public, Don't spray the Police, etc etc)


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

cant fault a guy for posting up his rules and expecting members to adhere to such rules. dont like um dont join. with that said.......... last sentence of rule # 27 in general membership rules kinda threw me for a loop...... lol


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> There is no way to reason with people that already know it all. Anybody that has ever run a lease of any size knows you have to make set rules or you have problems. So I will leave this thread alone and let the keyboard commandos take over :notworthy:


Not saying having rules is not a good thing because you have to rules but if YOU ACTUALLY READ ALL THE RULES ON HIS CLUB you would see that everything works to the club presidents advantage.he gets to pick what areas go to where when someone leaves.He can search your shit whenever he feels like it or you get kicked out,he is the only one allowed to hunt hogs during the off season even in areas that are marked as yours.


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

TatSoul said:


> Not saying having rules is not a good thing because you have to rules but if YOU ACTUALLY READ ALL THE RULES ON HIS CLUB you would see that everything works to the club presidents advantage.he gets to pick what areas go to where when someone leaves.He can search your shit whenever he feels like it or you get kicked out,he is the only one allowed to hunt hogs during the off season even in areas that are marked as yours.


erm, sure it isn't his land in the first place?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

It's not really that bad. I could see how it could be bad if the president abused his powers all the time but I would think the club wouldn't last long if he did. For the most part the rules aren't really that bad


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

tinman said:


> Never underestimate the power of the average human to disappoint.
> 
> We have rules for a water pistol fight on our events for instance! There didn't used to be a rule sheet, but each time something daft happens, you had to add a rule. There are now 12 rules for a water pistol fight lol.
> 
> (Don't spray people with a camera, Don't open car doors and spray the occupants, Don't spray members of the public, Don't spray the Police, etc etc)


Are you British?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

"With great power, comes great responsibility"
Ben Parker

I like those rules! - No doubt who's in charge!, If my name was on the lease, and I was being held responsible for the actions of a bunch of hunters, none of which I knew personally - You bet I would be God. The key here is - is the club prez a responsible enough fellow to have this great power?


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

This is my response/mentality of setting club rules... 

1. Dont shoot tiny racks (which they do)

2. Welcome guests, women, and children and allow access to members and their guests ALL OFF SEASON FREE OF CHARGE, minus any additional fuel/electrical charges (which they really dont if you think about it)

3. Have some fu*#ing respect for everyone else

4. There is no "dictator" in the club, because there are only three rules. The only dictator is the land owner (which is not the lease holder)

That right there is enough said. If you cant recruit folks within channels that are respectfull of conservation and people to fill your lease, then you should not be "running" a club..

Nuf Said


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

johnf said:


> Are you British?


Yup, sure am! Defected to here though.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

bamagun said:


> This is my response/mentality of setting club rules...
> 
> 1. Dont shoot tiny racks (which they do)
> 
> ...


hmm i see a problem with 1, 2, and yeah 3 also. some people are meat hunters, not trophy hunters. i can only assume there's a reason the land isn't available in the off season - land owner issues maybe? as far as respect - shoot... what kind of perfect world do you live in? however - if you CAN recruit members and keep a 12,000 acre lease active for years on end, and manage to only get respectful people with like-minded management views and only need 3 rules, you're doing something extraordinarily special.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

bamagun said:


> This is my response/mentality of setting club rules...
> 
> 1. Dont shoot tiny racks (which they do)
> 
> ...


I respectfully disagree with all four of your rules!.... I actually agree with #3 (the one about respecting others) but you used such disrespectful language when wording it, I have to figure that one's not gonna get followed right off the bat! - 
Rules 1 & 2...c'mon - your dreamin' what's a "tiny" rack? 
Rule 4..... lease holder is just like the land owner. 

"It's my way, or the highway"
James Dalton

Most responsible people want to join a club with clear straightforward rules that were made for #1 Safety, #2 Fairness, #3 Management of resources.
Those rules need to be followed strictly and with very little if any "wiggle" room. Check out a clubs rules and if you can live with them - join up and be a team player instead of a skinnin' shed complainer.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd rather hunt with decent, intelligent people who don't NEED rules. Rules are generally for people who would break them anyways.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Everybody needs rules. They are boundry markers that tell us where we can play and where we can't.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

K-Bill said:


> hmm i see a problem with 1, 2, and yeah 3 also. some people are meat hunters, not trophy hunters. i can only assume there's a reason the land isn't available in the off season - land owner issues maybe? as far as respect - shoot... what kind of perfect world do you live in? however - if you CAN recruit members and keep a 12,000 acre lease active for years on end, and manage to only get respectful people with like-minded management views and only need 3 rules, you're doing something extraordinarily special.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> The fact that you dont like my third rule speaks volumes..


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Im not sure there is anything "fair" about the majority of those rules. The rules do however, appear to be safe. And you are exactly correct when you say read the rules and if you dont like them dont join and the fact about very little wiggle room. I think that is the major problem with most clubs is the enforcement of said rules and thats why I want a place with as few rules as possible (but that can only be accomplished if you have the right people in the club) If you are running the place like a dictator and members are afraid that if they get down out of the tree prior to a certain time to take a crap they will get reprimanded (oh, and also make sure you dont poop on any hardwoods. However if you are forced to poop on a hardwood, make sure it is red oak because that is the only species of hardwood that is authorized to poop on, but it will cost you 10 bucks a turd and you have to bring the poop out of the woods between the hours of 1100-1300, but only in an approved bag with the club name clearly written in eight font bold block letters with your name clearly visible. However, if your poop is of the runny variety, you may disregard the the block letters. You will then use two orange eight inch zip ties to secure the poop in the bag and bring it to the newest club member on site and have him/her inspect the poop for corn or any illegal substance. Also, your poop is at ALL times "testable" for any and all illegal substances to include alcohol). 

Im sorry, that just aint my thing. I am assuming that that type of club is waht you like and I respect that, but I still think its silly as crap(pardon the pun)

Along the same lines though, can you honestly say that you agree with all the rules and would (or maybe you currently do) support them? And if not, which ones would you change? Just curious




Try'n Hard said:


> I respectfully disagree with all four of your rules!.... I actually agree with #3 (the one about respecting others) but you used such disrespectful language when wording it, I have to figure that one's not gonna get followed right off the bat! -
> Rules 1 & 2...c'mon - your dreamin' what's a "tiny" rack?
> Rule 4..... lease holder is just like the land owner.
> 
> ...


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

bamagun said:


> K-Bill said:
> 
> 
> > hmm i see a problem with 1, 2, and yeah 3 also. some people are meat hunters, not trophy hunters. i can only assume there's a reason the land isn't available in the off season - land owner issues maybe? as far as respect - shoot... what kind of perfect world do you live in? however - if you CAN recruit members and keep a 12,000 acre lease active for years on end, and manage to only get respectful people with like-minded management views and only need 3 rules, you're doing something extraordinarily special.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

My club has a couple of rules. If you already killed a buck you have to shoot 6 point or better. And watch your mouth around wives and kids.

Oh and don't bring anything you don't want to share!


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

A few bad members over the years can equal more rules than you originally intended to have! I dont think there's no way to predict good or bad members you my allow into your hunting club each year and I think that's mite be why his rules are what they are I'd bet! People in general don't always use common sense or show respect for other members they don't know or care about most of the time, especailly when alot of those people are the ones who jump from club to club each year looking for something they will never find more than likely. His rules are strict rules but if you don't like them dont join but that's my 2 cents....


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Every post before mine illustrates the reasons I've never joined a "club."

Hunted a few acres (120-1,000 acres) with some friends, but y'all can have your clubs.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

We have few rules but someone messes w us we take care of it, don't need more rules just feed them to the gators, yotes, buzzards and hogs. I tell you to just ask them but...hmmm they are no longer around!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



JoeZ said:


> Every post before mine illustrates the reasons I've never joined a "club."
> 
> Hunted a few acres (120-1,000 acres) with some friends, but y'all can have your clubs.


X2!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I bet being in charge of a big club is like herding cats.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> I bet being in charge of a big club is like herding cats.


More like tryn' to nail jello to a tree


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

bamagun said:


> Along the same lines though, can you honestly say that you agree with all the rules and would (or maybe you currently do) support them? And if not, which ones would you change? Just curious


You lost me with all the crap rules. sorry
I would be willing to bet that most of these rules are a result of experience and most of them are "just in case" rules. For instance: I'm guessing this guy doesn't want to search anybodies truck, and probably never will, but! If a bad situation arises, he has a rule in place that would allow him to search your truck and/or remove you from the club, and if I was a member, and some crack head had gotten in the club - I would be glad the rule was in place. 
If the president abused the rules & searched everybodies truck whenever he wanted - different story for me and I would be gone...............unless the deer huntin' was reallllllly goood!! :thumbup:


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

*funny*

thought the last members rule was funny,time travel to plant or bait lol
Members may hunt or put up stands all the way up to any club boundary, but cannot feed, plant food plots, put up mineral licks or install any type of feeder unless it is at least a minimum of 250 years away from club boundary.


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

whitetailwarrior said:


> thought the last members rule was funny,time travel to plant or bait lol
> Members may hunt or put up stands all the way up to any club boundary, but cannot feed, plant food plots, put up mineral licks or install any type of feeder unless it is at least a minimum of 250 years away from club boundary.


 dont know why it showed in such a light color


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

i THINK THAT'S JUST A friendly agreement with the other clubs/landowners


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

havent been on in awhile to read all these new threads but heres my .02. You cant have a big club like that without having a bunch of members to pick up the $$$ for the lease. With more than a handfull of members, you need to have a set of rules. A strict set of rules that govern everything. For instance, If a member reads the rules and notices there isnt a rule for target shooting, he assumes he can shoot whenever and wherever he wants. We all know that is unacceptable but if there isnt a rule against it theres no way to govern it. You must have a strict and thorough set of rules. 
Now if you and your buddies all throw in money and lease 600 acres to hunt together, you may not need a set of rules. Just depends on how like minded and how close of friends everybody is. I personally would still have a set of rules. Without rules and even more important, without strictly enforcing said rules, you will quickly have a club that turns into a circus and that club wont last long. 
I do think its a little weird that the president is the only one allowed to hunt hogs in the off season but there may be a very good explanation for it. Also, IMO there should be a public kept log of all incoming funds for guests, stands, fines, ect.. If i was in that club i would want to know exactly where all the money is going.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> With more than a handfull of members, you need to have a set of rules. A strict set of rules that govern everything. For instance, If a member reads the rules and notices there isnt a rule for target shooting, he assumes he can shoot whenever and wherever he wants. We all know that is unacceptable but if there isnt a rule against it theres no way to govern it. You must have a strict and thorough set of rules.


Winner Winner chicken dinner.......if there ain't a rule against, then it must be allowed. I am amazed at how many folks think that way. Write it down then there is no doubt.

We only have a few guys with lots of land (1200ac), but the deer concentrate in less than half of that, so you get two spots to call your own as long as you stay 250yds from another guy. You can spend as much as you want (or as little) improving those spots....nobody else gets to hunt there. We also have a couple of joint areas where all costs are split equal (fert, diesel, seed, lime, etc). It works for us but we have had to weed out a couple of folks over the past few years. Less is more. :thumbup:


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

this was posted on another forum about the club.As alot of people suspected this club seems to revolve around the club president.Takes all of reading into the rules for 3 minutes to know that.I understand the importance of the rules but alot of those rules seem to follow behind a dictatorship and not really what the entire clubs agrees on.After all IF IT WASNT FOR PAYING MEMBERS.i WOULD LOVE TO SEE THIS PRESIDENT FLIP THE BILL ON 12000 ACRES BY HIMSELF.








Originally Posted by *davedirt*  
OK guys, I'm just a member helping with the web site. All questions can be answered thru the web site in the contact section. 12,000 acers, southern part of madison Co. half in Madison and half in Taylor Co. Use of the camp is optional. I
don't make the rules, I choose to abide by them to be a member.* I have been in the club for 18 years*. Rules suck but some former members thought rules did not apply to them. When you join a club it just give you permission to hunt and use the land as the owner see fit. Thats all I exspect when I joined.
Membership is 1250.00 for member,wife and kids to 16.
Camp is 300.00 for a site w/water and power is on you.
Shower house, walkin cooler and end of season club BBQ+raffell.




tHIS WAS A FOLLOW UP BY SOMEONE THAT WAS IN THE CLUB RESPONDING TO DAVEDIRT.




I was going to stay away from this but it seems others are smelling it a bit too
This is what I saw and Yes you were in on it and you where new to the club
and did some machinery work for the Pres.
#1 The rules favor the owner of the Lease Period as you all read TRUE
Members Have ZERO to say Period TRUE
You along with others who do favors get spiffs ( *I was there*)
In fact when I had about enough with all the Bologna this was the finisher 
I had found a new site and marked it,also Placed a bump feeder about 25 yards in off the road 
I get a call on the CB about my stand sight and how it needed to be removed 
Pres was waiting for me ( you know the site you and Doug took it)
The pres said Dave and Doug have this site I asked" How could that be???" I'm on the map at camp here are the streamers
on the road and a 55 gal barrel right there ( I pointed) 
I was told that he picked it along with one or both of you.Stated my ribbon was too short !!!!! Not exactly on the trail ( No Branch's Bossman)
burning up I pulled on each (2) 
They where as he said not long enough nor near enough 
I measured them about each 18-22inchs he said a mn of 24 
He then went on to say we put the barrel on your access in and needed it out asap
I asked him to show me your stand/feeder??r his reply was you had not gotten to it yet 
Come on!!! If this was true in any way shape form how come no RIBBONS or mark on Main board map
Next I will explain where the Deer in the PITCH book used to come from!! They came form a special muzzle
loader hunt up north of Tallahassee I could be wrong on the direction from Tally but it was a Black powder hunt
I believe around Jan/Feb,
Don't know if it changed but most pictures excluding hogs had little or zero back ground,so no telling where they were taken
In the 3 years I as there many hogs killed ( my only reason to stay) by members in that time a total of 5 deer that I can recall \
that was the entire membership, Art's son Little Art, Randy R, Mike W. Gary C,hippy guy,
Also one guy who shot a good deer got pushed out ,fed up 
I believe the Pres and or Freddy took the site along with pushing the hippy guy out 
It was the first on the left going through the gate if memory is correct?
Oh and I almost forgot about_ all the rude Letters sent out _of how people better do this and that!!! 
including too say how much they should practice shooting LOL some always needed help to 
track a poorly placed shot on a hog 25yds from stand LMAO
Last year when this started on this very page you seemed real upset with me for saying 
Buyer beware now all this and you seem to take a different approach 
I will not repost and beat this dead horse
Every year even during good and Bad financial times a club is looking?? 
seems to say something?? The land is ruff to say the least
I'll help you on this one from your reply last year 
YES we had a kegerator at camp,played cards at night, most our neighbors 
par-took but no one complained, including Red & family who a lot (north Camp area)hated because 
he was the BEST dog hunter in that club


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

I hear ya Frank.. It seems like alot of folks that support clubs like this are the same folks that year in/year out are looking to fill large gaps in their clubs....My guess is, its mostly club presidents that are pretty crappy hunters and need every advantage they can get, so they either make a whole bunch of silly rules designed to help them kill more or if some folks are having good success they either call the game warden to have them screw up their morning hunt during the rut to "look for corn" or they just start doing whatever they can do to mess them up.....

And for the fella that mentioned something about folks jumping from club to club. You are right. Some people do jump from club to club in order to find the right club.. You dont usually buy the first car you drive, you normally look around and try and find the best fit for you. In my case my "first car" was a pinto (with the exception of a couple of folks, nobody knew how to hunt and they were very jealous about other foks having success and started acting childish) so I had to leave, the next year, the club property was amazing and I saw more deer in one year than I will probably see in two years combined the rest of my life (but there were a bunch of idiots running the club and had a whole lot of silly rules designed to help only a few people) so I had to leave. Now Im in my second year in my current club and couldnt be happier, we killed quite a few big bucks last year (one was 153 and change, and I killed a 10 and an 11 and our average doe live weight is 120) and there are very few rules (they pretty much consist of, shooting mature deer with a regulated doe harvest based off of scouting numbers, and being courteous of other folks).. so that goes to show that if you have standards as a hunter/sportsman and you keep looking, you will eventually find what you are looking for.. I know I ranted on a bit there, but long story short is, only crappy clubs/crappy deer herds warrant rules like the ones on that website, and before you say "well if you dont like the rules dont join the club" again, I KNOW!! I was in two of those from 2009-2011 and I will never join a club like that again, and I have been doing my damndest to warn people about clubs "like that"..

Wow.. my head hurts after proof reading that a few times.. So before the grammar police come screaming, I KNOW I SUCK A GRAMMER AND I HAVE TONS OF RUN ON SENTENCES!!! SORRY ABOUT THAT




FrankwT said:


> We have few rules but someone messes w us we take care of it, don't need more rules just feed them to the gators, yotes, buzzards and hogs. I tell you to just ask them but...hmmm they are no longer around!


----------

